# pricing on the hoyt ruckus



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i think like 650, dont quote tho.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i think its something around 550 or so


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm guessing its gonna be about $500.. but i'm not sure.. i can check tuesday for you


----------



## born killerz (Jan 4, 2011)

i paid $299 a month ago for one brand new bare bow


----------



## mathewsmonster (Feb 28, 2011)

I was at the archery shop the other day and didnt didn't even think to look.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I think around 300. But I could be wrong. Its my brother that has one not me.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Just checked 399 for package so probably 299 for bare.


----------



## Hoyt 4 me (Mar 6, 2010)

$285.00 today at Pro Shop I ordered a white one.


----------



## cm9302 (Jun 1, 2008)

I just bought my son one for $281.45 out the door bare bow.


----------



## gotm4 (Jan 16, 2006)

I just saw one tonight @$289.00, APG and Max1!!


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

$279 - $289 around here bare bow.


----------



## speedway440 (Feb 8, 2010)

Paid $269.99 in Michigan for a special order pink target color one in January. Took 5 weeks to come in. I knew it would be hot pink, but didnt expect limbs to be metallic silver and the strings to be silver and black. Pleasent surprise. My daughter is in love with it.


----------

